# Hate sharing food and drinks.



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm not sure what this is but I get extremely angry if someone takes a piece of my food or even asks for it. Also, sharing drinks even with close ones is out of the question, because it grosses me out. I've never drank from anybody else. Does anybody else get angry when someone asks or takes a part of their food? If yes, why do you think we get angry?


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

I feel the same way bro


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't really mind if it's family or someone I know really well, but if it's a complete stranger I would probably feel really uncomfortable sharing my food lol, if they were begging me for food or a sip of my drink I'd probably give them to avoid looking like a rude or cheap *******, but I probably wouldn't continue eating or drinking. :|


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

A little bit...the reason is m eating too less than I need to..n when somebody asks for my lunch I feel angry like.. - ''cant u see m myself a skeleton..let me eat ..for god's sake..''


But when it comes to somebody I like, then its not an issue..i envy one collegue of mine who eats like pig..he even doenst care if somebody else has sufficient to eat or not..i hate sharing food with him..i dnt want him to join us in lunch...




apart form it when I start eating I dnt want to share anything..mentally I prepare myself for that part in my stomach n sharing then is very angry for me...
even I dnt share with momma..either I will elave the whole plate or eat it by myself..


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Sharing drinks is weird and gross to me.
I don't like sharing food unless the whole idea was that it was bought to share, both people are sharing and receiving equally, or I wasn't going to eat the food anyway.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah i hate this too. I think its because im overly concerned with catching germs and diseases from other people.

Also I especially despise it when someone just snatches a chip or something from me.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Drinks no, Food yes.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

in my case,, no one to share with lolololo...


but I agree, Food=yes! Drinks=NO!! 

brrrrrrrrrrrr how can some people share drinks with others! brrrrr


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

The only person I'd feel comfortable sharing a drink with is someone I'd feel comfortable kissing/exchanging saliva with.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I won't share drinks because I don't want herpes. Other people gross me out. Even my mom and sisters. They share much of my DNA, so it's kind of like they are branches of me, but I don't want their saliva on my drink.

I'll share food though. Not always, but generally, if someone wants to try something, I'll let them. They can't just stick their fork on my plate or anything, but I'll hand them a french fry or an apple slice... Again, so swapping of saliva... Ewww...


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, hate that & when girls ask to borrow chapstick.

I use to have people snatch my lunch out of my hands at school, take a few bites from my pizza or whatever, then give it back, all chewed up & saliva/drewl bits all over. People are ****ing nasty.

I'll share my food with my rats, let them take a few licks off of my lolly pop then put it back on my tongue, but people..no, just ew god no.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't really have a problem with someone trying my drink, or having a bite of my food. But that's it, if you want more go get your own. It's weird because I will let a girl try my drink but not another dude, cuz then it's nasty.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I've seen a few families sharing food together (like eating the exact same piece of food), it was gross D:


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

So there's no misunderstanding. It's not only sharing food from same plate but I hate it when someone/anyone tries to take a piece from my plate, even if there is no chance of sharing germs and stuff. I will even go out of my way to pay for their food because I don't want to share my food as I don't want them to take anything from my plate. When they do, I feel rage inside although I usually don't say anything so I don't offend. Sometimes it feels like an animal instinct like dogs/cats not wanting to share their food?


----------



## spankyy (Feb 12, 2012)

no...


----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

yeh im the same, i really hate it when people have some of my drink though.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Kon said:


> So there's no misunderstanding. It's not only sharing food from same plate but I hate it when someone/anyone tries to take a piece from my plate, even if there is no chance of sharing germs and stuff. I will even go out of my way to pay for their food because I don't want to share my food as I don't want them to take anything from my plate. When they do, I feel rage inside although I usually don't say anything so I don't offend. Sometimes it feels like an animal instinct like dogs/cats not wanting to share their food?


I was wondering if you were talking strictly about germs being passed or sharing with NO chance of germs - I know someone who I believe probably has a type of autism - He gets angry at sharing ANYTHING - He stayed with us for about a month and it was a real eye opener - He would open a bag of chips from the pantry (I purchased them) then go to great lengths to avoid anyone eating some - to the point of moving to another part of the room if someone mentioned it - Really Bizarre - Boy,was I ever glad when he finally left.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kon said:


> I'm not sure what this is but I get extremely angry if someone takes a piece of my food or even asks for it. Also, sharing drinks even with close ones is out of the question, because it grosses me out. I've never drank from anybody else. Does anybody else get angry when someone asks or takes a part of their food? If yes, why do you think we get angry?


I don't mind the food sharing. The drinks, maybe. I am more afraid of getting sick than anything else.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I share food, like chips, ect... And I let my bf eat food from my plate but when it comes to drinks... I only let him do it without cringing. Everyone else I hate sharing drinks with... Its gross to me.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> I was wondering if you were talking strictly about germs being passed or sharing with NO chance of germs - I know someone who I believe probably has a type of autism - He gets angry at sharing ANYTHING - He stayed with us for about a month and it was a real eye opener - He would open a bag of chips from the pantry (I purchased them) then go to great lengths to avoid anyone eating some - to the point of moving to another part of the room if someone mentioned it - Really Bizarre - Boy,was I ever glad when he finally left.


That's interesting about autism. The two things are separate for me, though. Yes, I hate sharing or drinking from others because it just grosses me out. But my behaviour goes beyond this. If I'm eating, say chips or anything and somebody takes a bit from me (even if they ask), I feel enraged like they are moving into my "territoty" when I haven't invited them. I feel like they're moving into my "personal space". I'd rather give them the money so they can buy their own. Weird. I'm polite though and usually let them take the whole piece and I get another bag, chocolate bar, etc. I suspected it was introversion and autism-type behaviour because such individuals hate others moving into their personal space unless specifically invited. I'm like that even with girlfriends/wives/friends/family.


----------



## perspacacious (Apr 30, 2012)

Know were your coming from, my worst torture would be sharing a glass of milk with someone.


----------



## icemocha3 (Nov 18, 2010)

-


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't want to share drinks with anyone. I'd be irritated if someone just took my food without permission but otherwise don't mind sharing if I have enough.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah it irritates me to share as well but not because of anxiety. I use to be a big fatty and my food is my precioussss.


----------

